# PERCH AND WALLEYE ON LAKE TSCHIDA



## GRUMPYGROUSE (Jul 7, 2007)

I'M FROM WI AND HEADED TO LAKE TSCHIDA TO ICE FISH. WOULD ANYONE CARE TO GIVE ADVICE ON PERCH AND WALLEYE TACTICS. I SHOULD ARRIVE AROUND 4/14 WEATHER AND ICE PERMITTING. SOMEONE PLEASE TELL ME IF IT'S A WASTE OF TIME. I POSTED THE SAME ? LAST FALL AND NO ONE REPLIED, OR IS IT SUCH A SUPER SECRET HOT SPOT THAT NO ONE DARE EVEN RESPOND, OR IT'S JUST A DUMB ?. I'LL EVEN TRADE MY BEST GROUSE COVERTS FOR AN EXCELLENT PERCH LAKE. I KNOW NODAKS ARE THE FRIENDLIEST PEOPLE ON THE PLANET BECAUSE I HUNT SHARPTAIL 4 TIMES A YEAR AND MEET A LOT OF FOLKS.


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

In all honesty Lake Tschida is not a fishing destination lake. Fishing has been very poor for the last several years. You may do better below the dam casting for Walleye and Northern Pike. I use to live down the road and fished it several times without success. It did seem to produce a few fish this winter but again very spotty. If your going to be in the area try Sheep creek or Raliegh Res. Good luck.


----------

